# Contract termination



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Have one client that wants to continue snow removal but doesn't want salting anymore.

Contract has already been signed,

Last year I had a similar situation with a different party but the client had me doing 3 other properties so I was ok with that.

This time it's just one property..

Would you let it slide or what would you say to keep the contract?


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

1) A contract is a contract.
2) What are the terms of the contract for changing/breaking said contract?
3) Do you want to continue doing the work w/o salting?
4) Related to 3, what is your liability/exposure if you don't salt?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

write a new contract for 3/4 of the current contract with release of slip and fall ....give him a choice


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Rook said:


> Have one client that wants to continue snow removal but doesn't want salting anymore.
> 
> Contract has already been signed,
> 
> Would you let it slide or what would you say to keep the contract?


It doesn't matter if I or anyone else here would let it slide. We don't know the particulars. Is the plowing aspect on a per push basis or seasonal agreement? Is it a significant amount to you? Can you easily do without it? Do you want to let it slide? You can't keep the contract as it is because now you have to change or amend it in order to keep servicing the client.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

What leo said is good. Raise the price for just plowing and write a new contract with no liability. That is if you still want to just plow it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not 100% positive because I had no problem leaving. I was told since they were doing there sidewalks in house and salting them hard that the contractor and owner are liable. 1) You should know better as a contractor. 2) The management is salting the sidewalk and also know better. 3) Your insurance guy drives by and don't see salt present you will be looking for a new GL because they will cancel you.

I think your liable for any property you service.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Rook said:


> Have one client that wants to continue snow removal but doesn't want salting anymore.
> 
> Contract has already been signed,
> 
> ...


There might be a correlation between charging $2500.00 ish per tonne and salting whenever the temps go below zero and property owners wanting to cancel contracts in early January.


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> There might be a correlation between charging $2500.00 ish per tonne and salting whenever the temps go below zero and property owners wanting to cancel contracts in early January.


Yea I don't charge anywhere near as much as my competition.. that's just stealing imo

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

I agree


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Rook said:


> Yea I don't charge anywhere near as much as my competition.. that's just stealing imo
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone!


Wait wasn't there a thread the other day about a salt in Vancouver, I was under the impression is required by the city salt 3 days each time it reaches below zero (32F)?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Wait wasn't there a thread the other day about a salt in Vancouver, I was under the impression is required by the city salt 3 days each time it reaches below zero (32F)?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 199725


Hey, dinner! Anyway, depends on how you feel about the situation. If you can re write the contract and still turn a profit, fine. If not, dump em.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Hey, dinner! Anyway, depends on how you feel about the situation. If you can re write the contract and still turn a profit, fine. If not, dump em.


Not referring to contract manipulation, I'm referring to salting three times a day whether there's precipitation or not


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not referring to contract manipulation, I'm referring to salting three times a day whether there's precipitation or not


OK, but I'm still hungrey.


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not referring to contract manipulation, I'm referring to salting three times a day whether there's precipitation or not


It wasn't 3x a day lol. General consensus was once every 3 days


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

needs more butter


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Rook said:


> It wasn't 3x a day lol. General consensus was once every 3 days


Yes, regardless of weather... on a serious note.. is there an actual method to this madness? If you don't salt when the temperature drops below zero will moisture in the air cause black ice, it being rainy Vancouver and all? Can't for the life of me understand this practice...


----------

